# KP on Courtside Tonight (8/23)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

6-7pm on 750 KXL. 



Barrett's Blog said:


> If you have questions you'd like us to ask Pritchard tonight, you can e-mail them to [email protected]. I'll get to as many as I can. We're going to try and keep him for a couple of segments.





> This weekend the players will start arriving back into town. Greg Oden is expected to get here Sunday, Brandon Roy is already back, and I believe LaMarcus Aldridge is as well. It was Roy who made the request that the team get back into town over a month early, so they could start preparing. It's not likely the entire team will show as early as next week, but it'll be interesting to see who is able to make it. Steve Blake, James Jones, and several others have been here for several weeks.
> 
> I'll be out at the Blazers practice facility on Monday, and we're going to shoot some interviews for you, and they will be available on the site hopefully by Monday evening. If you miss the interview with Pritchard tonight, check back here later and I'll post a link to it.


http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/08/pritchard-on-courtside-tonight.html

*Will anyone be around a radio at 6 today to do a recap?*


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Translation: Brandon Roy is now the leader of this team, and we will now see who is ready to put the extra time in to bring the team up another level of play.:biggrin:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Translation: Brandon Roy is now the leader of this team, and we will now see who is ready to put the extra time in to bring the team up another level of play.:biggrin:


Amen to that.. he has put the word out... and the line is drawn in the sand


This still reminds me of hte early days of Clyde-TP-Jerome.... this is the kind of effort and team unity that was developed early on and it paid off


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

KP On:

-talk about the US team . . . praises Kobe . . . really praises Kobe "as competitve as anyone I have seen on the defensive side fo any US team" he took the other team right out of the game

-talks more about olymipic team

-Oden: thinks Oden's offensive is underrated . . . has heard from other college players that he is a beast on offense. 3 years from now 20/10 guy with about 3 blocks a game

- Frye: he is still young . . . can shoot the heck out of the ball . . . good runner . . . will have to learn to play a couple of postions . . . has to learn to play the 5 . . . Outlaw at the 3 . . . Aldridge at the 4 . . . makes for a long team that will be tough to deal with

-Aldridge: is looking great . . . will be in town next week

-Pritchard spending time with Nate . . . they are excited about these players doing it the right way . . . that is very valuable in a long NBA season . . .

-Jones and Blake perfect example of doing it the right way . . . in the gym already working on game when many players are still kicking it (not in the norm to be working this early . . . something like that)

-Kevin very proud of what he has accomplished so far . . . has no doubt at end of year will be very proud of this team

-such a good group of guys we have to let them grow together . . . feel strong about championship teams grow together

-can't wait to start the season

-(response to email question) Darius working out twice a day . . . committed to getting back . . . Jensen spending twice a day with him . . . trying to lose weight "he got up in weight" . . . he has to push hard to get through it and he is working . . . players get the benefit of the doubt if they work hard and put the team first

-(response to email question)no one slotted to go to NBDL . . . will be determined at camp

-(response to email question)Kopenhagen had a good game . . . outplayed a very good point gaurd . . . he is a gym rat (can't keep him out of the gym) . . . Freeland also a gym rat

-(response to email question)Rudy having some gre3at games . . . expecting big things out of him . . . athletic . . . needs to bulk up for NBA . . . Rudy is Spain's best player . . . he will be here next year

- (response to email question)likes Green's ability to be a scorer/assist guy and be a leader on a championship team . . . he will blend to what you need . . . he is good defensively and makes open shots . . . with the big guys Blazers have, there will be open shots

-Pritchard wants to build a program that works and makes things automatic for players . . . ie eating program, new shooting coach

-Josh: if he can learn to shoot, he will be a player. he can pass play defense

-something about new unis may be in the works . . . new scoreboard this year as well

-Brooks has looked great . . . speed is absoulutely impressive . . . speed was fun to watch, pushed the US team

That's not all of it and don't know how accurate . . . but that is what I got out of it


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks, KMD!


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

also...thanks KMD...

but new unis...really??!?! i love our unis. i guess it's all about marketing, making more money that way. cause we will all have to buy them i guess


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

ptownblazer1 said:


> also...thanks KMD...
> 
> but new unis...really??!?! i love our unis. i guess it's all about marketing, making more money that way. cause we will all have to buy them i guess



That was KP's response to a question from an email about new unis. KP was luke warm about if it was going to happen and threw in something like how he thinks it could be in the works. I think he was trying to appease the writer of the question.

But if I heard it right, the new scoreboard is a done deal for this year.

(I did my best typing while listening, but typing isn't my specialty, so I got behind at times. I'm actually waiting for someone to post a link to the interivew and see how accurate/inaccuarte I was with KP's interview.)


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> But if I heard it right, the new scoreboard is a done deal for this year.


Rice was very excited about it when he asked if KP had seen it yet. Makes me think that it's already installed...

Thanks for the recap.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have also heard we will have a new scoreboard this year.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The KP interview is up.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

After listening to the interview the only things i have to add is that he said Kopponen "completely outplayed" Roki-ukic in a friendly game. Also it was a little unclear from KMD's post; they have definitely hired a new fulltime shooting coach who will be in town next week, I think that is a great idea, i would still like to see a fulltime bigman (offense) coach who has more extensive repertoire of offensive moves than Maurice Lucas.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Last week they were painting a new court emblem. The Blazers pinwheel is going to be a lot bigger. One of the guys painting it said people are going to be impressed.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

It appears to be official now that KP's man-crush on an up-coming FA is indeed Kobe-love.

I'm sorry, but no amount of good press, "playing for our country", or rave reviews from KP will blind me to what kind of person Kobe Bryant is.

The man who brings Kobe to Portland will be committing career suicide.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Trader Ed said:


> Amen to that.. he has put the word out... and the line is drawn in the sand
> 
> 
> This still reminds me of hte early days of Clyde-TP-Jerome.... this is the kind of effort and team unity that was developed early on and it paid off


Except that Clyde is known as the laziest practice player in the team's history.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> It appears to be official now that KP's man-crush on an up-coming FA is indeed Kobe-love.
> 
> I'm sorry, but no amount of good press, "playing for our country", or rave reviews from KP will blind me to what kind of person Kobe Bryant is.
> 
> The man who brings Kobe to Portland will be committing career suicide.



I don't think KP has any intention of trying to get Kobe to play with Portland (nor do I think Kobe would ever play for Portland) . . . KP was just being real and giving props where it was deserved.

What I got out of KP comments about Kobe was that KP loves defense.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

its a new era so why not update the uniforms? same colors different style, I mean when the 1970 uniforms look fresher than the current ones there is something wrong. The last time we won a championship was with other uniforms, we changed the uniform and look what happened....injury injury injury....cursed to never win again with these uniforms!!!!

You can throw a fit about how you LOVE these current uniforms but if they change they change, as long as they keep the same colors I have 99.5% sure the new ones, if they happen, will be great. The currant ones are the Trial(jail) Blazer uniforms, its time to move on and win a championship right after we change.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> The man who brings Kobe to Portland will be committing career suicide.


Really?

Let's say, for the sake of argument, that we did bring Kobe in after the 08/09 season to a team with Brandon Roy, Lamarcus Aldridge and Greg Oden, all entering the early years of their prime. We'd have a legit shot at winning 70 games with that team. 

You honestly believe that would be career suicide?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> -Josh: if he can learn to shoot, he will be a player. he can pass play defense
> 
> That's not all of it and *don't know how accurate* . . . but that is what I got out of it


just a little correction to your much appreciated recap... KP praised McRobert's passing ability and called him "sneaky athletic" but made no mention of his defensive ability. From what I've seen from him at Duke and summer league, I think he's undersized to guard most Bigs effectively and not quick enough to stay with perimeter players. If he's to make a dent in the league it will probably have to be on the other end of the court. In discussing McBob's NBA prospects, KP made many mentions of "learning to shoot the ball" and the new shooting coach that Portland has brought on board. If he can develop a consistent top of the key jumper, I could see him being pretty effective from the high post. 

STOMP


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> It appears to be official now that KP's man-crush on an up-coming FA is indeed Kobe-love.
> 
> I'm sorry, but no amount of good press, "playing for our country", or rave reviews from KP will blind me to what kind of person Kobe Bryant is.
> 
> The man who brings Kobe to Portland will be committing career suicide.



The day he mentions anything about bringing Kome to the Blazers, I go on strike. :azdaja:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> The day mentions anthing about bringing Kome to the Blazers, I go on strike. :azdaja:


So do I.
Bad idea teamwise, 31 year old Kobe Bryant with a lot of young developing players? Uck.
Bad fan wise.
Bad image wise. 
Bad because Bryant would sulk.
Just plain bad. And KP, whatever you think of him, you have to admit he's pretty sharp. He must know all this. And unlike Whitsitt, he doesn't say "damn the torpedoes [fans, team chemistry, media reaction] full speed ahead!"


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Lol he makes one positive comment on Kobe and everybody goes off about Kobe being a Blazer. Let me see. I guess he was supposed to go watch the tournament, and not comment on who was playing well. I can see it now:

Barrett: KP how is the FIBA tournament going so far?
KP: Well I don't really know, I was really at the strip bar. I wasn't watching Kobe kick butt. 


Meanwhile the next post in the Blazer forum:

I will go on strike if KP signs that stripper to the Blazer roster!:biggrin:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Who is the new shooting coach?

anyone know


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> It appears to be official now that KP's man-crush on an up-coming FA is indeed Kobe-love.


it appears to be official? maybe to you it does, but maybe it's just KP being diplomatic. Not everything someone says makes something "official". Quit being such a nervous nelly.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Rice was very excited about it when he asked if KP had seen it yet. Makes me think that it's already installed...
> 
> Thanks for the recap.


I believe he said have you seen the new scoreboard that's going up so he might have seen it but it hasn't been installed yet.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Trader Ed said:


> Who is the new shooting coach?
> 
> anyone know


Yea I was wondering that as well. I was actually surprised Barrett didn't ask him, get some background on who ever it is.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well after listening to the interview the big news is that Oden isn't going to the developmental league. I think this is a mistake. It'd be a great chance for him to build his confidence, but I suppose it could backfire if he didn't do well.

J/K!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

STOMP said:


> just a little correction to your much appreciated recap... KP praised McRobert's passing ability and called him "sneaky athletic" but made no mention of his defensive ability. From what I've seen from him at Duke and summer league, I think he's undersized to guard most Bigs effectively and not quick enough to stay with perimeter players. If he's to make a dent in the league it will probably have to be on the other end of the court. In discussing McBob's NBA prospects, KP made many mentions of "learning to shoot the ball" and the new shooting coach that Portland has brought on board. If he can develop a consistent top of the key jumper, I could see him being pretty effective from the high post.
> 
> STOMP



I caught that too after re-listening to the audio while reading my "notes." Funny because during the live interview I swear I'm typing non-stop and fast (for me) and catching a lot, but reading my notes while listening I think about how much I missed and that I really didn't type that much.

The other error I caught is he described a line up of Travis at the 3 and Aldridge at the 4 as long and athletic and can get up and down the court. By the time I got to typing it (I was running a couple thoughts behind all the time) I interpreted it as a long team that would be tough to deal with.

Same with Josh . . . I knew he said something after passing ability and typed out about defense, when really it was about sneaky athletic.

Also I didn't give KP's idea about establishing a program it's proper due.

But I appreciate all the thanks and hope posters know I was doing my best and not trying to put any kind of slant on KP's interview.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> But I appreciate all the thanks and hope posters know I was doing my best and not trying to put any kind of slant on KP's interview.


I'm late, perhaps, but I wanted to thank you for taking the time to type it up!

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

if only i could see the designs they were thinking of changing into!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Ditto to Ed O. Even if it wasn't perfect, you gave a very good recap for those of us not interested in going back and listening to every second of the audio. At least not right now. Thanks, KMD.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, I agree. I planned on listening to it but of course I spaced it! It was real nice being able to have a recap until they got the interview up.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

You could of at least put up some pix or somthing! Damn!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> its a new era so why not update the uniforms? same colors different style, I mean when the 1970 uniforms look fresher than the current ones there is something wrong. The last time we won a championship was with other uniforms, we changed the uniform and look what happened....injury injury injury....cursed to never win again with these uniforms!!!!
> 
> You can throw a fit about how you LOVE these current uniforms but if they change they change, as long as they keep the same colors I have 99.5% sure the new ones, if they happen, will be great. The currant ones are the Trial(jail) Blazer uniforms, its time to move on and win a championship right after we change.


:clap: 

Lovin' the punctuation, by the way. Much easier to comprehend.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

One thing I do not understand about some Blazers fans is their fascination with the uniforms.

As far as I have an opinion, I prefer to keep them as-is. Building a tradition through consistency is much cooler to me than having some lastest whiz-bang version of the jersey.

Ed O.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

If you are going to change them..............we want OLD SCHOOL!!!!!


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Ed O said:


> One thing I do not understand about some Blazers fans is their fascination with the uniforms.
> 
> As far as I have an opinion, I prefer to keep them as-is. Building a tradition through consistency is much cooler to me than having some lastest whiz-bang version of the jersey.
> 
> Ed O.


yep. plus i just like the way they are.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> One thing I do not understand about some Blazers fans is their fascination with the uniforms.
> 
> Ed O.


I wonder if those who do care about uniforms have a history of wearing uniforms themselves (military, catholic school, occupational, etc) and thus have an appreciation for uniforms generally. 

Me, I don't care about the uniforms at all. They serve only to identify who is on which team, and they could play shirts and skins for all I care.

Or maybe it is just that I have no fashion sense, so all the uniform designs look approximately the same to me.

barfo


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

No you are wrong! I don't want my Blazers playing in a horrible version like the black and gold Wizards!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yes i played football and wore ye ole army green, the current ones seem so dull to me, i love the colors would never change them, i like the neo-retro a lot you have seen some of my designs you can tell that. 

the tradition of the current uniforms: 78' the whole team getting injured, making the playoffs but only getting to the finals in 90 and 92....then the melt downs....2000..etc. Not to forget the JAIL BLAZERS!

wow thats tradition! the uniform we wore the shortest brought us the championship then we changed them to the current ones! 

anyone know why we changed them?


----------

